# Pictures with Copper in them...



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## chic (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 18, 2020)

This copper leave hangs in my car


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## connect1 (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## chic (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 15, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 5, 2020)

Copper Canyon/Mexico


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Treacle (Jul 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


Does he look like Prince Andrew incognito on my left or do I need glasses?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Does he look like Prince Andrew incognito on my left or do I need glasses?


OMG!! you're right, he's his doppleganger


----------



## Treacle (Jul 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> OMG!! you're right, he's his doppleganger


Guess that's why he isn't giving evidence in the Epstein case. He's either got another job or can't be found   Think this goes in another post/thread


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 7, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 27, 2021)

The one wearing copper is my son, cosplaying a C.O.B.R.A. guy from GI Joe whose name I forget. (His wife, far left, as The Baroness, a C.O.B.R.A. from GI Joe)


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 27, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


Is that _supposed_ to look like a 98% fat-free filet of beef ?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Ceege (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Ceege (Yesterday at 2:37 PM)




----------



## Pink Biz (Yesterday at 6:35 PM)




----------

